# La Pavoni acquired by Smeg



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

https://www.corriere.it/economia/consumi/19_settembre_23/smeg-compra-storiche-macchine-caffe-pavoni-227b7f1e-de2d-11e9-b3ae-814cb7847a2b.shtml

Interesting times ahead. Let's hope spares will remain readily available!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Cheers, oh boy...


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Oh Smeg!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Cue delonghi machines with a la pav badge on the front.

I hope I'm wrong & we start getting some decent Smeg branded machines instead.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Hope not. Guess there may come a point when everybody states pre smeg before any recommendation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

KTD said:


> Hope not. Guess there may come a point when everybody states pre smeg before any recommendation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anything is possible & to be fair, there have been some very entry level la pavs in the past. If the quality doesn't go down & we start seeing la pavs in Smeg stockists it's win win.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

More "news"

https://www.smeg.com/us/news/2019/smeg-acquires-leading-italian-espresso-machine-manufacturer-la-pavoni.html

Showroom in Oxfordshire HQ:

https://www.smegfoodservice.com/uk/news/la-pavoni-coffee-machines-coming-soon-in-2021/


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> More "news"
> 
> https://www.smeg.com/us/news/2019/smeg-acquires-leading-italian-espresso-machine-manufacturer-la-pavoni.html
> 
> ...


 About 2 miles from where I live! May have to pay a visit...


----------

